# Does Osama Bin Laden actually exist?



## deeplode (10 November 2008)

Paola Totaro, London
November 10, 2008

OSAMA bin Laden is planning an attack against the United States that will "outdo by far" September 11, an Arab newspaper in London has reported.

And according to a former senior Yemeni al-Qaeda operative, the terrorist organisation has entered a "positive phase", reinforcing specific training camps around the world .


----------



## prawn_86 (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

Got a link or a proper reference for that deeplode?


----------



## Agentm (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/new...in-laden-attack/2008/11/09/1226165421403.html


----------



## deeplode (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

And prawn_86 it is now in all the newspapers around the world...New York Times, The Age, The Australian, The Times...ah the magic of the news wires.  I just happened to beat them to the story!


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



deeplode said:


> And prawn_86 it is now in all the newspapers around the world...New York Times, The Age, The Australian, The Times...ah the magic of the news wires.  I just happened to beat them to the story!



No you didn't. It was in the news before you posted it here.


----------



## moXJO (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

:topic    

Bit off topic but a few years ago now a friend of mine found a wallet stuffed with about 5k worth of cash in it at the gold coast. It ended up having a phone number in it and he called it up so he could return it to the owner. He said a person of Arab descent turns up thanks him for the wallet then says to him "here is some advice, do not be here during schoolies week" in apparent sinister overtones. Now that might have meant there were plenty of tools around during schoolies week and you would have to dodge vomit if you were there at that time. But this was during the whole dob in a terrorist period where they had that hotline on tv all the time. So he calls me up on his mobile and asks me to report it

So I call the hotline up and a pom answers, I give the details etc. At the end of it he asks "what’s schoolies week". Ok maybe not everyone knows what schoolies week is and I have to give him a full run down of what it is. But then he asks where surface paradise is located. At the end of it he couldn’t get the computer to work or something. 

So do we outsource our dob in a bomber line overseas or did I dial a UK dominos pizza by mistake


----------



## jonnycage (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

seems thats all he i capable of  these days, warnings


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



moXJO said:


> :topic
> 
> Bit off topic but a few years ago now a friend of mine found a wallet stuffed with about 5k worth of cash in it at the gold coast. It ended up having a phone number in it and he called it up so he could return it to the owner. He said a person of Arab descent turns up thanks him for the wallet then says to him "here is some advice, do not be here during schoolies week" in apparent sinister overtones. Now that might have meant there were plenty of tools around during schoolies week and you would have to dodge vomit if you were there at that time. But this was during the whole dob in a terrorist period where they had that hotline on tv all the time. So he calls me up on his mobile and asks me to report it
> 
> ...




Hilarious.


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



moXJO said:


> :topic
> 
> 
> 
> So do we outsource our dob in a bomber line overseas or did I dial a UK dominos pizza by mistake




Hey..that we me you spoke to at my uncle's Dominos franchise in Luton.

As for Bin Laden, he's just scaremongering. We need to look deeply at what the word 'terrorist' actually means. Bin boy has been dining off 9/11 for years. Somebody please have a word with him!


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



Pommiegranite said:


> Hey..that we me you spoke to at my uncle's Dominos franchise in Luton.
> 
> As for Bin Laden, he's just scaremongering. We need to look deeply at what the word 'terrorist' actually means. He's been dining off 9/11 for years. Somebody please have a word with him!




Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in ? seems very odd that with all there technology they can read ya newspaper from the sky but cant find a bloke they allegedly know so well and trained

off topic perhaps but been thinkin this for sometime now

why are these people knocking on my door trying to seize my computer ?


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



moXJO said:


> :topic
> 
> Bit off topic but a few years ago now a friend of mine found a wallet stuffed with about 5k worth of cash in it at the gold coast. It ended up having a phone number in it and he called it up so he could return it to the owner. He said a person of Arab descent turns up thanks him for the wallet then says to him "here is some advice, do not be here during schoolies week" in apparent sinister overtones. Now that might have meant there were plenty of tools around during schoolies week and you would have to dodge vomit if you were there at that time. But this was during the whole dob in a terrorist period where they had that hotline on tv all the time. So he calls me up on his mobile and asks me to report it
> 
> ...





*Exact same story went around last year!!*


----------



## moXJO (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



tech/a said:


> *Exact same story went around last year!!*




Bad service or someone ripped my story?


----------



## derty (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

Do you think Bin Laden would advertise a coming attack? He's just scaremongering, planting a seed and letting the media hype it and spread the panic.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in ?



This is completely offensive. Eleven Innocent Australians died in the 9/11 attacks. FFS the Bali bombers were just bloody executed for killing 202 people including 88 Australian holiday goers. I lived in the Sutherland Shire in Sydney at one stage and we had a large group of locals who were killed there. Everyone was linked to the deliberate attack on young innocent people. Yeah, he's a boogy man.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


> This is completely offensive. Eleven Innocent Australians died in the 9/11 attacks. FFS the Bali bombers were just bloody executed for killing 202 people including 88 Australian holiday goers. I lived in the Sutherland Shire in Sydney at one stage and we had a large group of locals who were killed there. Everyone was linked to the deliberate attack on young innocent people. Yeah, he's a boogy man.




was not meant to be offensive and yes i realise the loss and my heart is there too , was a question regarding if he was an ACTUAL person or a person made up by the powers that be to have someone to blame

Im sorry my question was viewed that way sincerely

and as far as loss goes members of a local geraldton footy team were also taken in bali , i knew one of the lads .

this was NOT intended as being a heartless question


----------



## Glen48 (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

The CIA FBI ASIO ASX CSA SAO all had Bin Liners  Ph number and they were tracing his calls then the New York Times published the fact his phone was being traced and that ended that.
Dumbasfelt told us he is living in a 6 start resort built inside a mountain so no one know what is going on.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

Bugga it remove my posts if you honestly think they werre posted as intended to be offensive 

was a sincere query no offence intended and now im peesed off that ive been portrayed in that light!


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in?




What an absolutely rediculous post! 


Also, Bin Laden has been on the CIA Top 10 Most Wanted list since the early 90's!


----------



## gfresh (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

He's been saying that every year for the past 7 years.. beats me why the papers keep publishing it and giving him what he wants.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in ? seems very odd that with all there technology they can read ya newspaper from the sky but cant find a bloke they allegedly know so well and trained
> 
> off topic perhaps but been thinkin this for sometime now
> 
> why are these people knocking on my door trying to seize my computer ?




THAT IS MY ORIGINAL POST, WAS A QUESTION . unreal .

kennas please remove all my posts as obviously they are being taken out of context and this aint right !


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


> This is completely offensive.



Not really...

Not condoning Bin Laden btw.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> THAT IS MY ORIGINAL POST, WAS A QUESTION . unreal .
> 
> kennas please remove all my posts as obviously they are being taken out of context and this aint right !



nunthe, you had an agenda with the post. What is it? 

You've been 'thinking for sometime' that OBL didn't exist, and that the US made him up to further their own agenda?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

if you have done your research it should become obvious that there is no us and them in this war. both side are mere puppets serving

one true master MONEY.


----------



## moXJO (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


> This is completely offensive. Eleven Innocent Australians died in the 9/11 attacks. FFS the Bali bombers were just bloody executed for killing 202 people including 88 Australian holiday goers. I lived in the Sutherland Shire in Sydney at one stage and we had a large group of locals who were killed there. Everyone was linked to the deliberate attack on young innocent people. Yeah, he's a boogy man.




I think the point was the US was using him to keep the masses scared and keep the military funds flowing, and erode civil rights. This is a mess the US created in the first place. 

I think Nuns post was fine.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

I have no further comments on the matter ,on the grounds that they will be taken out of context too, my question is self explanotory on the reason i thought this kennas 

have a great day


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> What an absolutely rediculous post!
> 
> 
> Also, Bin Laden has been on the CIA Top 10 Most Wanted list since the early 90's!





So...it must me true


Let me guess, you also lapped up the weapons of mass destruction story?

IMO the US has cried wolf too many times to be believed by anyone with any sense. Others obviously are still lapping it up.

Yes...terrorism exists. No....I don't believe it to be as organised as some make out.


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



Pommiegranite said:


> So...it must me true
> 
> Let me guess, you also lapped up the weapons of mass destruction story?
> 
> ...




If what you say is true, then the US really would have found weapons of mass destruction, even if they didnt exist. They would have planted them, or made it look like there were weapons of mass destruction.  So much for your conspiracy theory.... 

Terrorism isnt as organised as its made out?!  I have served in the Army and been deployed oversees, I've seen first hand what terrorists are capable of.  Keep living in your bubble, for now...  But you'll be the first one crying foul if/when something happens on OUR LAND and not enough was done to stop it.


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> If what you say is true, then the US really would have found weapons of mass destruction, even if they didnt exist. They would have planted them, or made it look like there were weapons of mass destruction.  So much for your conspiracy theory....



They did, they tried to.

I remember seeing it on the news.


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> Terrorism isnt as organised as its made out?! I have served in the Army and been deployed oversees, I've seen first hand what terrorists are capable of. Keep living in your bubble, for now... But you'll be the first one crying foul if/when something happens on OUR LAND and not enough was done to stop it.




Nobody is denying that terrorism exists.

I think a start to stopping it would be to stop reporting every time Bin Laden says he is going to do something (Of course that opens another argument about the media being manipulated etc).  Or do you believe that he is worthy of mention?

Don't get sucked in.


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



Pommiegranite said:


> Nobody is denying that terrorism exists.
> 
> I think a start to stopping it would be to stop reporting every time Bin Laden says he is going to do something (Of course that opens another argument about the media being manipulated etc).  Or do you believe that he is worthy of mention?
> 
> Don't get sucked in.




I agree that Bin Laden shouldnt be put all over media, and media manipulation is another subject.  Putting him on the media will only strike fear in people, which is what Bin Laden would want.  It can create chaos.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> If what you say is true, then the US really would have found weapons of mass destruction, even if they didnt exist. They would have planted them, or made it look like there were weapons of mass destruction.  So much for your conspiracy theory....
> 
> .




what a rediculous post , just as much rediculousness as my query earlier


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

I dont see what is so rediculous about it, if Osama is a made up boogy-man by the US govt as u suggested, then why wouldnt they make up fake WMD's to justify what they do?


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



chops_a_must said:


> They did, they tried to.
> 
> I remember seeing it on the news.






gav said:


> I dont see what is so rediculous about it, if Osama is a made up boogy-man by the US govt as u suggested, then why wouldnt they make up fake WMD's to justify what they do?




Lol:



> Powell's Case for Iraq War Falls Apart 6 Months Later
> by Charles Hanley
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> I dont see what is so rediculous about it, if Osama is a made up boogy-man by the US govt as u suggested, then why wouldnt they make up fake WMD's to justify what they do?




no i questioned if he was actually real

however seeing as we all seem to believe what we are told here i reiterate i found your post completely fantastical and totally rIdiculous

thankyou


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



chops_a_must said:


> Lol:




That article means nothing.  If they had "made up" Osama (as Nun suggested) for their own agenda, and REALLY wanted you to believe that there were WMD's, then they would have.  Obviously, neither is the case.

Nun, if Osama isnt real, do u believe the US govt is responsible for the 9/11 attacks?  If not, who?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> no i questioned if he was actually real



So, you're still standing up here in public stating that OSB does not exist and was made up to suit US foreign policy objectives?


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


> So, you're still standing up here in public stating that OSB does not exist and was made up to suit US foreign policy objectives?




excuse me ???> show me ANYWHERE in ANY of my posts where i have stated he doesent exist , i think you need to re read my posts instead of picking out the bits you like to suit your obvious argument you have with me

thankyou


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in ? seems very odd that with all there technology they can read ya newspaper from the sky but cant find a bloke they allegedly know so well and trained
> 
> off topic perhaps but been thinkin this for sometime now
> 
> why are these people knocking on my door trying to seize my computer ?






nunthewiser said:


> was not meant to be offensive and yes i realise the loss and my heart is there too , was a question regarding if he was an ACTUAL person or a person made up by the powers that be to have someone to blame
> 
> Im sorry my question was viewed that way sincerely
> 
> ...






nunthewiser said:


> Bugga it remove my posts if you honestly think they werre posted as intended to be offensive
> 
> was a sincere query no offence intended and now im peesed off that ive been portrayed in that light!






nunthewiser said:


> I have no further comments on the matter ,on the grounds that they will be taken out of context too, my question is self explanotory on the reason i thought this kennas
> 
> have a great day




mmmmmmmmm cant see any post stating that he does not exist

now because i am disagreeing with a moderator on a touchy subject does that mean if i use the same courtesy i would towards any other joker that twists my comments to suit does it mean i will be banned or infractioned ?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> mmmmmmmmm cant see any post stating that he does not exist






nunthewiser said:


> no i questioned if he was actually real


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> mmmmmmmmm cant see any post stating that he does not exist
> 
> now because i am disagreeing with a moderator on a touchy subject does that mean if i use the same courtesy i would towards any other joker that twists my comments to suit does it mean i will be banned or infractioned ?




mmmmmm, Kenna's quoted you asking if Osama is actually real....  Nun, can u plz define what you mean by "actually real"?  Kennas thought it meant you thought he didnt exist, as did I when I read it.  Perhaps you need to word it different?

And now you are bitching because a mod doesnt agree with you, maybe your upset that he didnt delete your stupid post when you asked earlier in this thread.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


>




exactly right , my original query was in regards to IF he was an actual real dude WHY havent the u.s actually caught him yet when they have all thjis intelligence/technology/updates on his every move ..

never stated he wasnt real 

was a question on the simple realitys of the situation

aw bugga it , its all too hard

my posts are self explanatory


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> mmmmmm, Kenna's quoted you asking if Osama is actually real....  Nun, can u plz define what you mean by "actually real"?  Kennas thought it meant you thought he didnt exist, as did I when I read it.  Perhaps you need to word it different?
> 
> And now you are bitching because a mod doesnt agree with you, maybe your upset that he didnt delete your stupid post when you asked?




ok ... would it be ok if i am able to reply in the same tone as this pinhead ? 

my posts previously are all self explantory .nothing "stupid " about them
no not upset i was just trying to put a halt to the "bitching " at me as it was obviously taken out of context


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

keep digging your hole 'darl'....


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> That article means nothing.  If they had "made up" Osama (as Nun suggested) for their own agenda, and REALLY wanted you to believe that there were WMD's, then they would have.  Obviously, neither is the case.



WTF?

Obviously not good at following your own arguments are you?



gav said:


> I dont see what is so rediculous about it, if Osama is a made up boogy-man by the US govt as u suggested, *then why wouldnt they make up fake WMD's to justify what they do?*



THEY DID try to fake WMD's to justify what they did.

Before AND after they invaded.

So how much else is unadulterated bollocks when it comes to foreign policy and crises, given they have a penchant for it?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> ok ... would it be ok if i am able to reply in the same tone as this pinhead ?
> 
> my posts previously are all self explantory .nothing "stupid " about them
> no not upset i was just trying to put a halt to the "bitching " at me as it was obviously taken out of context



Calling someone a pinhead probably crosses a line from someone saying you asked a stupid question.

Nothing was taken out of context. Everything was quoted, or was there for everyone to see.

You seem to be digging yourself into a little hole here.

Maybe you should just admit that questioning whether OBL was real or not, was an error?

Then we can move on...


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



chops_a_must said:


> WTF?
> 
> Obviously not good at following your own arguments are you?
> 
> ...




Chops, you misunderstood what I typed (maybe I didnt type it clearly enough).  That article did not show some elaborate scheme to make up WMD's.  The CIA thought the trucks were a part of a bioweapons production line, but they were wrong.  That is all.  The US didnt plant a whole heap of weapons, then discover them and claim it to be the WMD's they were after. (if that makes sense?)

The point I was trying to make was that if they really did make-up Osama, then they would have planted wpns and claim them to be the WMD's too.. (which neither happened)


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



kennas said:


> Calling someone a pinhead probably crosses a line from someone saying you asked a stupid question.
> 
> Nothing was taken out of context. Everything was quoted, or was there for everyone to see.
> 
> ...




fair enuff re responding with the same tone shown me , i understand 

no my question was not an error it was a sincere question and the reasons given for that question are in my posts


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*

OK ..... heres one for ya . re the weapons of mass destruction CLAIMED to be there during the conflict ....... they wasnt real but it certainly helped there justification of what they were doing .. 

is my question really that odd when u compare the scenarios and the alleged "truth " given by the yanks ?


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> Chops, you misunderstood what I typed.  That article did not show some elaborate scheme to make up WMD's.  The CIA thought the trucks were a part of a bioweapons production line, but they were wrong.  That is all.  The US didnt plant a whole heap of weapons, then discover it claiming it to be the WMD's they were after.




Lol.

How is it any different? Because people all of a sudden asked questions? The CIA claimed them to be authentic. And yes, exactly what they were after.

To me, that's all there is you need to know because the CIA were instrumental in lying about WMD's previous to invasion.

Just because people had stopped believing their bollocks on the matter, doesn't mean that their actions before or since have not been in the same vane. And it certainly doesn't mean they didn't try to make up crap about discovering WMD's.


----------



## gav (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



chops_a_must said:


> Lol.
> 
> How is it any different? Because people all of a sudden asked questions? The CIA claimed them to be authentic. And yes, exactly what they were after.
> 
> ...




Isnt it possible that the CIA made a geniune mistake (claiming to find WMD's)?  Can you prove it was definitely a lie and not a genuine mistake?


----------



## rowie (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



nunthewiser said:


> Is there really a bin laden ? is he just a boogy man made up by the u.s.a to scare the land of the free into agreeing with any idea the govverment wants to partake in ? seems very odd that with all there technology they can read ya newspaper from the sky but cant find a bloke they allegedly know so well and trained
> 
> off topic perhaps but been thinkin this for sometime now
> 
> why are these people knocking on my door trying to seize my computer ?




I agree with you nunthewiser. Bin Laden is just a fictional type character made up by the powers that be to advance hidden agendas. Like you said, with all worlds technology, they cant find this guy? And then he pops up every year or so with some prophetic warnings of impending doom. Its stuff that hollywood movies are made out of....


----------



## prawn_86 (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> Isnt it possible that the CIA made a geniune mistake (claiming to find WMD's), and it wasnt a lie?




Slightly off topic, but when it comes to decisons as heavy as going to start a new war, intelligence should be verified 1000 times over.

Its not as if Iraq would have been an immediate threat, even if they were stockpiling Uranium or beginning to build stuff. You cant whip up a sophisticated nuke in a month or 2.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



rowie said:


> I agree with you nunthewiser. Bin Laden is just a fictional type character made up by the powers that be to advance hidden agendas. Like you said, with all worlds technology, they cant find this guy? And then he pops up every year or so with some prophetic warnings of impending doom. Its stuff that hollywood movies are made out of....




sorry rowie please read my post i have not ONCE claimed he IS a fictional character , i am merely asking a question


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

*Re: Breaking news Bin Laden says I will attack the U.S.*



gav said:


> Isnt it possible that the CIA made a geniune mistake (claiming to find WMD's)?  Can you prove it was definitely a lie and not a genuine mistake?



You're a funny one.

Just like their information given on behalf of Colon Plow to the UN wasn't a "genuine mistake" right?

It's one of the CIA's jobs to make **** up. That's a big part of counter intelligence.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

hahahahahahah nice thread name change  

cheers


----------



## cuttlefish (10 November 2008)

Now it reads like deeplode has posted a new thread claiming Osama doesn't exist - what does that do for deeplode's credibility and how would he feel about that change I wonder?


Why mod this stuff at all - who cares if nunthewiser wants to question Osama's existence - thats his right in a free universe isn't it?  If people think its ludicrous then they can reply as such and we have debate woohoo.  I mean people have questioned everything from whether man landed on the moon to whether the trade centre attacks even occured so why is questioning Osama's existence suddenly a sensitive topic?

And for the record I think he does exist.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> Now it reads like deeplode has posted a new thread claiming Osama doesn't exist - what does that do for deeplode's credibility and how would he feel about that change I wonder?
> 
> 
> Why mod this stuff at all - who cares if nunthewiser wants to question Osama's existence - thats his right in a free universe isn't it?  If people think its ludicrous then they can reply as such and we have debate woohoo.  I mean people have questioned everything from whether man landed on the moon to whether the trade centre attacks even occured so why is questioning Osama's existence suddenly a sensitive topic?
> ...




cheers , any thoughts on why he has not been caught yet ? considering the resorces the world has got for these sort of matters

and in all fairness not once have any of the mods eddited , removed or threatened me with reprisals during this discussion


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> cheers , any thoughts on why he has not been caught yet ? considering the resorces the world has got for these sort of matters



I'd say he was dead before the trade centre attacks happened.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 November 2008)

Cuttlefish,

the thread title was probably changed in order to reflect the way that the discussion has gone. Discussions like this can tend to be quite dynamic, so an appropriate title is always nice.


----------



## nulla nulla (10 November 2008)

The original question is not a silly as might innitialy be thought. There is no doubt that Osama did exist (there is plenty of information to prove this) however, since the invasion of Iraq there has been no more sitings of Osama. At various times he is reported to have been blown up and at other times there was speculation that he was in ill health and may in fact be dying.

Terrorism and the alleged WMD were given as the reason for the invasion of Iraq. History shows that British Intelegence and Australian Intelegence said there were no weapons of Mass Destruction, before the invasion. The only ones pushing it were the yanks, with their fabricated highly speculative fairy tales of mobile chemical warfare factories.  The real reason for the invasion was the yanks foreign policy for securing oil supplies.

The context of the question, as I read it, is not whether or not Osama exists (or existed) but whether there is a lot being done under the guise of protecting the world from him and other boogy men like hime.  IMO


----------



## Pat (10 November 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I'd say he was dead before the trade centre attacks happened.




and that maybe the case too . pretty hard to know what is actual truth or bullsheet these days aint it ?


----------



## frenzel (10 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> cheers , any thoughts on why he has not been caught yet ? considering the resorces the world has got for these sort of matters




My guess is that he's probably dead.  Remember reading a while ago that he was ill, and may have been in a near miss during a US strike.  A few of his recent film clips that have been released show that there are some differing facial features.

Being that he is a great medium for Al Qaeda to issue threats (which is the reason this thread originally started), it is much better to have him appear alive than dead.  There will be a time when they claim his death, and as a martyr figure, he would be even more dangerous.

If he is still alive, then makes you question how powerful the US technology is.  Perhaps we've all been watching far too many spy movies?


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2008)

My brother is a nurse in the renal failure ward which is Bin Laden's heath problem.
He reckons Bin Laden must be dead by now.


----------



## BradK (10 November 2008)

Go Nun... Kennas, dont be so touchy!! 

Here is my take: He IS REAL- and they COULD FIND HIM if they wanted to. They probably know where he is... maybe on a ranch somewhere in Austin, Texas??? 

In other words, it is not in the interests of the United States to find him and prosecute him, because the benefit of keeping the USA population in fear is greater with an arch enemy on the loose. 

Off topic - Bo and Hope are back in Days of Our Lives? As well as Patch and Kayla! I watched this on school hols when I was a kid - and they dont look a bit different after 20 years! Geeezz!!! 

Brad


----------



## nunthewiser (10 November 2008)

Personally have no idea , alive /dead , who knows , Do know however that the use of his name is a very powereful tool and can create vast amounts of funds at any given moment to go towards the fight against this real or perceived enemy . a bit coincidental he has made another threat at this time just as bushy due to leave the building tho and maybe the new bloke thinking of withdrawing troops perhaps ? 

buggared if i know 

i DO know however that todays discussion has been intresting to say the least and glad it hasnt been closed off because of some of the heated debate 

thanks


----------



## inrodwetrust (10 November 2008)

Well, likewise I have no idea if BL is still around or not, but the following is an insight to the origin of all this Islamic terrorism nonsense & why it may last regardless of BL.

The article was also published in SMH's Good Weekend on 11/10/03 under the title "The Terrorist Philosopher" an informative read if you can get  through it.

The Philosopher of Islamic Terror


----------



## kitehigh (10 November 2008)

A lot of people here think just because America has some of the best technology in the world than it should be a breeze for them to locate OBL.  The truth is that he is or was (maybe he really is dead, who knows) hiding in some really ruggered terrain, who's local inhabitants hate the Americans/West and have no desire to hand him over.  Technology only works up to a point, and than you have to actually have people on the ground to go the extra distance.  It is very difficult to buy informants and insert agents into such a hostile environment, both in geography and populous. 
America is also aware that OBL is merely acting as a figure head now and his operational role has been virtually nil for many years now.  They have plenty more important targets to chase after which will have more of disruptive effect on AQ than chasing after OBL.   They know finding and or killing OBL will have next to no effect on reducing the threat of AQ so why would they bother with such a difficult undertaking.  It would be like a trading wasting valuable time on researching a company that isn't listed and one that he can't profit from.


----------

